# men with real dogs?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

how many of you guys have real dogs? im sick of seeing big men walking fluffy rats. I cant remember the last time i saw someone walking a rottie or mastiff.

what dogs have you got?


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Last time i checked my dog was real


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i've got a fukin inbread mut named Hugo....he's a legend.

u feel a real man walking about with you're chav tastic staffie?...bet u still wear a bomber jacket too ya fukin half wit


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

When I'm older I want a pharoh hound and a Rottweiler. My misses wants a pug and French bulldog but ill sort that out


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Never seen a fake dog..,

Where can i get one of these 'fluffy rats'??? I'd like to see one


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've got a boxer and a dalmatian


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

You shouldn't pick a dog because it makes u look big and hard, pick the dog because you like them  don't have to get a Staffie called gnasher/killer/etc just because half the estate does


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Chunkee said:


> Never seen a fake dog..,
> 
> Where can i get one of these 'fluffy rats'??? I'd like to see one


Im sure @Chelseas got one :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> i've got a fukin inbread mut named Hugo....he's a legend.
> 
> u feel a real man walking about with you're chav tastic staffie?...bet u still wear a bomber jacket too ya fukin half wit


im on about just latley i see more men walkin dogs like paris hilton puts in her handbag. yorkies, pugs etc. im not really a staffy fan but atleast they have something to them. not many guys walk with dogs above knee height anymore.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

My big scary killer


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> im on about just latley i see more men walkin dogs like paris hilton puts in her handbag. yorkies, pugs etc. im not really a staffy fan but atleast they have something to them. not many guys walk with dogs above knee height anymore.


 @Chelsea


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've got a boxer and a rottie see avi. Prefer the boxer totally fcuking nuts 5 years old and still just runs about mental


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Im sure hes above knee height does that make him a real dog?

As been said if your getting a dog as a status symbol to show your a man then your no man and very insacure


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> Im sure @Chelseas got one :lol:


Get your rat out @Chelsea


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got an Akita http://imageshack.us/photo/photo/713/vno8.jpg/


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> You shouldn't pick a dog because it makes u look big and hard, pick the dog because you like them  don't have to get a Staffie called gnasher/killer/etc just because half the estate does


lol a staffy called gnasher  . i dont like people who have "status" dogs. just chavs who aint got a clue. i like big dogs, i want a dog de bordeaux there my fave


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

jakeakita said:


> I've got an Akita http://imageshack.us/photo/photo/713/vno8.jpg/


thats a nice dog mate. bet its fun in your house cleaning the hair up lol


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> thats a nice dog mate. bet its fun in your house cleaning the hair up lol


 Cheers, it's bad at summer the stuff just falls off you could make a jumper with it all.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> View attachment 137481
> 
> 
> Im sure hes above knee height does that make him a real dog?
> ...


and as i have said i dont like people who have status dogs. i also find dogs like yorkies a waste of time. just my opinion. i haven't even said i was buying a dog.

nice dog in the pic tho


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

jakeakita said:


> Cheers, it's bad at summer the stuff just falls off you could make a jumper with it all.


my mrs has got a bull mastiff. ten stone of hair lol. you dare not let him sit on u haha.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> I've got a boxer and a dalmatian


The Boxer is a great Dog.

I used to have a German Shepherd & a Boxer, but had to sell them when a relationship broke down and I had to return back to my parental address since my Mum wont allow Dogs at Her's.

I was heartbroken.

Boxers are so amusing, and mine was incredibly boisterous. Just looking at their face makes you grin.

Would get another German Shepherd or Boxer in a heartbeat, but I just don't have the space here at my flat.

Both great Dogs.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I've got a boxer and a rottie see avi. Prefer the boxer totally fcuking nuts 5 years old and still just runs about mental


my mrs got a rottie and mastiff. the rottie is ten years old but you would think he is ten months. does yours jump around everywhere lol?


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

My 18month Dog De Bordeux Diesel


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

jakeakita said:


> I've got an Akita http://imageshack.us/photo/photo/713/vno8.jpg/


Very nice Dog.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

craigyk said:


> My 18month Dog De Bordeux Diesel
> View attachment 137483
> View attachment 137484
> View attachment 137485
> ...


that is the best dog  . i really want one but i wouldnt be able to give the attention it needs atm. great dog mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U can't beat a big dopey lummox that can protect the gaff when required but is soft and daft as a brush. Love my hound.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

craigyk said:


> My 18month Dog De Bordeux Diesel
> View attachment 137483
> View attachment 137484
> View attachment 137485
> ...


Ha ha, lovely.

Another Dog that you can't help but to smile at when you see the face.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I want a shar pei or a Bordeaux. ( nice dog btw)


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I plan to get a husky at Xmas


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I plan to get a husky at Xmas


Dogs are for life, not just for Xmas.


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

Brilliant with the kids aswell


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

craigyk said:


> Brilliant with the kids aswell
> 
> View attachment 137488
> View attachment 137489


That's lovely


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> how many of you guys have real dogs? im sick of seeing big men walking fluffy rats. I cant remember the last time i saw someone walking a rottie or mastiff.
> 
> what dogs have you got?


wow you must be compensating for something

edit- no mater how big or small a dog, the bond between the person and dog is number 1 thing


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

Got a 12 year old boxer and he still as hyper and dopey as he was when he was 5. He never stops.


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

craigyk said:


> My 18month Dog De Bordeux Diesel
> View attachment 137483
> View attachment 137484
> View attachment 137485
> ...


Love the one when he's sitting at the table.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

aunty's got a samoid (husky thing)


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> and as i have said i dont like people who have status dogs. i also find dogs like yorkies a waste of time. just my opinion. i haven't even said i was buying a dog.
> 
> nice dog in the pic tho


a waste of time in which way ?.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got two cats and one of them could definitely have your dog


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> my mrs got a rottie and mastiff. the rottie is ten years old but you would think he is ten months. does yours jump around everywhere lol?


Yeah it jumps about everywhere, but its not a patch on a boxers mentalness, she's 9 months (rottie) and lazy as fcuk


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> aunty's got a samoid (husky thing)
> 
> View attachment 137493


did she get the dog to match the house colour scheme or the other way round?


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

I've got a staffy and never had her as a status symbol, just love the breed, great with kids and people and she's really calm in the house.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> how many of you guys have real dogs? im sick of seeing big men walking fluffy rats. I cant remember the last time i saw someone walking a rottie or mastiff.
> 
> what dogs have you got?


Italian mastiff aka cane corso...hes 12 month old


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah it jumps about everywhere, but its not a patch on a boxers mentalness, she's 9 months (rottie) and lazy as fcuk


mrs rottie is going to end up killing himself. you go out and he pogo's about like a puppy lol. its funny to watch but then have to tell him to sit cuz his legs aint as strong anymore. begging of the year we thought he was dying cuz he took ages to get up and wouldnt eat (normaly eats food like he is a hoover lol) then out of knowhere he was back to his mental self lol. he is abit grumpy now and snappy but still soft as a brush lol.

when you play with your rottie does she make a snarling noise?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gycraig said:


> a waste of time in which way ?.


i just like dogs that you dont have to watch your not going to tread on it. just my opinion i aint fussed what dogs people have. my starting post i was just stating you dont see blokes walking big dogs anymore.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> i just like dogs that you dont have to watch your not going to tread on it. just my opinion i aint fussed what dogs people have. my starting post i was just stating you dont see blokes walking big dogs anymore.


do you like seeing men with big dogs?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> Italian mastiff aka cane corso...hes 12 month old
> 
> View attachment 137495


he's a nice one mate  . i mastiffs are defiantly my fave dogs


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> how many of you guys have real dogs? im sick of seeing big men walking fluffy rats. I cant remember the last time i saw someone walking a rottie or mastiff.
> 
> what dogs have you got?


Not many people have Rottweilers anymore, they were a bit of an 'in' dog a while ago and todays chav prefers staffie type dogs.

Some people in working dog circles will tell you that the breed has been ruined in the Uk. As for the staffie type dogs they are all over the place, some idiots seem to think just because their mate has a male and they have a bitch that it's a good idea to breed them.

Could be the guys missuses dog and we know us blokes don't always get the last say on these things:whistling:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> do you like seeing men with big dogs?


yeah mate


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Harvey the rott. (Yes be is wearing socks in the second pic)

Real, mets "mans dog" spec and is above knee high, but he is also soft as sh|t

As in;

When the cat comes in he's that unsure what to do he whimpers and whines until he builds up enough courage to bounce up close, lick the cats head and totter off..


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

poppy and stella 

puppy boxer


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> Not many people have Rottweilers anymore, they were a bit of an 'in' dog a while ago and todays chav prefers staffie type dogs.
> 
> Some people in working dog circles will tell you that the breed has been ruined in the Uk. As for the staffie type dogs they are all over the place, some idiots seem to think just because their mate has a male and they have a bitch that it's a good idea to breed them.
> 
> Could be the guys missuses dog and we know us blokes don't always get the last say on these things:whistling:


very true there is all that "dangerous dog" bollox. i dont buy into it tho, its bad ownership. staffies are nice dogs but they are a ruined breed cuz as u say the chavs like to breed them. i know someone who rescued a staffie and it was a fighting dog, or more of a training dog for the fighters. this old lady has her now and its the nicest dog considering what its gone through. Yet when you talk to the old woman he dont take his eyes off you and you know if you was to attack the woman your balls will be gone in a blink of an eye lol.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> View attachment 137496
> View attachment 137498
> 
> 
> ...


great looking dog mate. how old is he?


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a American bulldog ,look at avi

I love all dogs tho big and small


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> very true there is all that "dangerous dog" bollox. i dont buy into it tho, its bad ownership. staffies are nice dogs but they are a ruined breed cuz as u say the chavs like to breed them. i know someone who rescued a staffie and it was a fighting dog, or more of a training dog for the fighters. this old lady has her now and its the nicest dog considering what its gone through. Yet when you talk to the old woman he dont take his eyes off you and you know if you was to attack the woman your balls will be gone in a blink of an eye lol.


A large dominant breed dog that is poorly trained is a very dangerous animal. In some working dog type breeds this is what they have been bred for and a real working dog is highly unsuited to the average pet dog owner and an urban environment.

Just because a dog is big, doesn't mean it is going to do anything, just like people.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> mrs rottie is going to end up killing himself. you go out and he pogo's about like a puppy lol. its funny to watch but then have to tell him to sit cuz his legs aint as strong anymore. begging of the year we thought he was dying cuz he took ages to get up and wouldnt eat (normaly eats food like he is a hoover lol) then out of knowhere he was back to his mental self lol. he is abit grumpy now and snappy but still soft as a brush lol.
> 
> when you play with your rottie does she make a snarling noise?


Like a monkey sort of screetch, they are generally quite vocal so I'm told, mine does make some odd noises, usually when seeking attention. She wakes if someone farts in a different postcode at 3am whereas the boxer doesn't care.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> A large dominant breed dog that is poorly trained is a very dangerous animal. In some working dog type breeds this is what they have been bred for and a real working dog is highly unsuited to the average pet dog owner and an urban environment.
> 
> Just because a dog is big, doesn't mean it is going to do anything, just like people.


I got mine from an expensive breeder with crufts winners for parents just to be sure having never owned a rottie, for working dogs they are lazy fcukers IMO compared to other dogs I've owned. Boxer, springers, zillions of GSD's


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> great looking dog mate. how old is he?


Very..

Think he's 12/13 now, last one left from the litter, (a family member was a rotty breeder at the time, she specialises in British Bull Dogs now)

He's the only one from the litter to make it over 10 and he wasn't expected to last more than a couple of years, he has a heart murmur so our adoption of him was expected to be pretty short term at the time..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a black jackapoo, she is called Emma, she's 7 month old, is friendly to kids and dogs, everyone wants to take her home, I got her for my girlfriend that hasn't seen her own dog since she split with her x who now lives with a 20 year old boy, he is 47! but was ****ed off because she moved on and with someone from a rough town who weight trains, she does not malt and is a clever little thing, I don't need a big aggressive dog to make me feel tough!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Silent killer!

She never barks growls just eats any living animal she can get at!


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Thought this was gonna be about ugly women. What a let down


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Like a monkey sort of screetch, they are generally quite vocal so I'm told, mine does make some odd noises, usually when seeking attention. She wakes if someone farts in a different postcode at 3am whereas the boxer doesn't care.


my mrs dog does a nasty sounding snarl when he plays. it is quite scary until you know he is soft as sh1t. if he has a toy he wont let you have it and he will snarl like he is a right vicious dog, the neighbours must think alsorts lol. only problem is his eyes are abit iffy now so if he lets go of his toy to get a better bite on it you best make sure your hands out the way  . i have been caught a few times but he would never attack us properly.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mygym said:


> Silent killer!
> 
> She never barks growls just eats any living animal she can get at!


very nice mate. does her coat take much looking after?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> very nice mate. does her coat take much looking after?




This is after a quick comb!

Actually not to bad as long as you have a good vacuum cleaner!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Got a jack Russell and walk him proudly.. Don't need a big dog to make me a "real man"


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> Italian mastiff aka cane corso...hes 12 month old
> 
> View attachment 137495


I am pleased to see you ain't cut it's ears off.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mygym said:


> View attachment 137506
> 
> 
> This is after a quick comb!
> ...


lol i like how she sits proudly in the back there  .


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

B.I.G said:


> Got a jack Russell and walk him proudly.. Don't need a big dog to make me a "real man"


didnt say they do mate. how long you had him?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> didnt say they do mate. how long you had him?


Wasn't a reply to you sorry mate just threw it out there as many people think that only women can have smaller dog breeds :lol:

Had my little man nearly 6 years. He's a little sh!t who thinks he's a tough guy but I love him :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

B.I.G said:


> Wasn't a reply to you sorry mate just threw it out there as many people think that only women can have smaller dog breeds :lol:
> 
> Had my little man nearly 6 years. He's a little sh!t who thinks he's a tough guy but I love him :lol:


sorry mate i took it wrong my fault. i find smaller dogs think they are the tough ones lol.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> The Boxer is a great Dog.
> 
> I used to have a German Shepherd & a Boxer, but had to sell them when a relationship broke down and I had to return back to my parental address since my Mum wont allow Dogs at Her's.
> 
> ...


We had Boxers from before I was born,till I was in my thirties.Bruce, Jumbles, Dempsey(see what we did there?) and Khan.Khans ashes are in the cuboard,Along with my dads ashes who wanted them scattered together.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

This is my German Shepherd - you can see how fierce he is. Biggest softie you could meet


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I love all dogs so if I was lucky enough to have one I wouldn't care what it looked like. I do love bulldogs, goldens, and Alsations a lot though.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a Alaunt.. Bred to fight bears!!! Is that manly enough...

Most people think shes a pitbull so tend to cross the road when we take her for walks...

Big softy really and likes nothing more than cuddles and belly being tickled.. but dont tell anyone...


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I am pleased to see you ain't cut it's ears off.


Still might if the little fcuker doesnt stop barking at people walking past the house haha


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I plan to get a husky at Xmas


Brilliant dogs mate just do your reaserch a lot of puppy farms about as there a popular breed now and not the easiest to train


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Love looking at where dog breeds come from,corsos were bred by the romans to fight on the frontline (notice the lack of ears :whistling: )


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

2 jack russels, love em to bits !!!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> Brilliant dogs mate just do your reaserch a lot of puppy farms about as there a popular breed now and not the easiest to train


Very true.

And ours has us trained very well!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> how many of you guys have real dogs? im sick of seeing big men walking fluffy rats. I cant remember the last time i saw someone walking a rottie or mastiff.
> 
> what dogs have you got?


What, you mean like this? That is one cool dog!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ive got a real dog bro ,he wont let no fcker sniff his ass ,no one dare come near us two when were out walking


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Ha ha blue staffie!!!!! Now before everyone puts the staffy in the criteria of dangerous dog and oh you must be hard then!! Mine is as soft as a brush, she is as strong as an ox but never gets nasty, doesn't bite other than playing love her to bits, she will lick you to death before she bites, it's true what they say a staffy will never start a fight but will finish one, check her out!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jesus, dogs are not status symbols


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Miss having a dog in the house especially now we have a kid. Landlord has a 'no pets policy'


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Edinburgh said:


> Miss having a dog in the house especially now we have a kid. Landlord has a 'no pets policy'


just get one and say it's a friend


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> I plan to get a husky at Xmas


My brother has got one, mad as a box of frogs. Constantly jumps about and howls along to music on the tele :laugh:

He is only a little one though, must have been the runt, the husky is the same too


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon1 said:


> View attachment 137523


they are ace them dogs. from some angles they can look like evil instruments of death then from other ones such as the one you just posted they look like you could have a good chat with them


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> they are ace them dogs. from some angles they can look like evil instruments of death then from other ones such as the one you just posted they look like you could have a good chat with them


she does like to talk when she wants something from you.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

this thread doesnt make sense what so ever, no breed makes a BIG MAN out of the person, or as you said REAL MAN DOG, looks like you wana look HARD a real mans dog is owner-dog relationship, if its a pug, a tiny chiwawa or a huge malmute, who cares? seriously?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

3 staffords amazing little dogs....


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

my old boy.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> this thread doesnt make sense what so ever, no breed makes a BIG MAN out of the person, or as you said REAL MAN DOG, looks like you wana look HARD a real mans dog is owner-dog relationship, if its a pug, a tiny chiwawa or a huge malmute, who cares? seriously?


Where are people getting this from? All i was on about was i see more men now walking dogs that you used to see people like paris hilton having etc than you do see walking big dogs. I like big dogs its my personal choice. I couldnt care less if the biggest bloke on the forum has the tiniest dog ever bred its their personal choice. I have not got a dog, i dont want a status dog to look hard i have not said that i do. The title has nothing to do with real men. I said real dogs cuz i called the little things like pugs etc furry rats thats all. Then i just asked what dogs people had. Those who have jack russels etc or other small dogs i havent took the p1ss cuz its there choice what dogs they have.

I like rotties, mastiffs, dobermans etc dogs i can play fight with and dont have to be soft with them. Just my opinion im not sayimg anyones bad cuz they like little dogs mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Where are people getting this from? All i was on about was i see more men now walking dogs that you used to see people like paris hilton having etc than you do see walking big dogs. I like big dogs its my personal choice. I couldnt care less if the biggest bloke on the forum has the tiniest dog ever bred its their personal choice. I have not got a dog, i dont want a status dog to look hard i have not said that i do. The title has nothing to do with real men. I said real dogs cuz i called the little things like pugs etc furry rats thats all. Then i just asked what dogs people had. Those who have jack russels etc or other small dogs i havent took the p1ss cuz its there choice what dogs they have.
> 
> I like rotties, mastiffs, dobermans etc dogs i can play fight with and dont have to be soft with them. Just my opinion im not sayimg anyones bad cuz they like little dogs mate.


you're a strange fella arent you harrison180


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have The stig, does he count as a " mans " dog ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

One cute little staff

goes by the name of Sky


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> I love all dogs so if I was lucky enough to have one I wouldn't care what it looked like. I do love bulldogs, goldens, and GSD's a lot though.


Corrected for you, its a pet hate of mine sorry they aren't called Alsatians


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> you're a strange fella arent you harrison180


Why mate?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Why mate?


no reason


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

LER said:


> 3 staffords amazing little dogs....
> View attachment 137527
> View attachment 137528


The pue white one is gorgeous (not that the others aint either)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Why mate?


Your concerned a man with a penis in his ear thinks your strange :lol:


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

I once had a dog to make me feel manly.

I was 14 she was 16 and well easy and I smashed her pasty for atleast 5 minutes.

Dunno if I felt more manly but I had a grin for a week


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

But yeah I got 2 real dogs

A staff and a labrodor. Both rescued and both nuts


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mat81 said:


> But yeah I got 2 real dogs
> 
> A staff and a labrodor. Both rescued and both nuts


always have rescue dogs myself.

so many badly treated little babies


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Milky said:


> Your concerned a man with a penis in his ear thinks your strange :lol:


Lol nah not really mate. Its all about having a laugh .


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> no reason


Fair enough glad we got that explained matey .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> The pue white one is gorgeous (not that the others aint either)


Is it because the others havr some colour in them?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Corrected for you, its a pet hate of mine sorry they aren't called Alsatians


Haha I actually thought Why did I write that rather than German Shepard. Any reason you hate the name mate?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

xpower said:


> The pue white one is gorgeous (not that the others aint either)


cheers mate .yeah he me buddy 10 years old that little fella is . the dog next to him he the dad to her and in the other pic she is 10 as well and she is the mum . . your dog is a little cracker too.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Is it because the others havr some colour in them?


Yours gorgeous too sweet cheeks lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> Haha I actually thought Why did I write that rather than German Shepard. Any reason you hate the name mate?


My mum breeds them, shows them etc they haven't been Alsatians since the war, my missus calls them it too. One of those trivial things that shouldn't bother me but does. I should probably just get out more


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Pure bred pedigree English Beagle!

<3


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> Yours gorgeous too sweet cheeks lol


Xpower you charmer


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> My mum breeds them, shows them etc they haven't been Alsatians since the war, my missus calls them it too. One of those trivial things that shouldn't bother me but does. I should probably just get out more


Nah mate fair enough, Your dog on the avi looks great, Always been a dream of mine to have a dog, love all animals but dogs have a special place.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Ive got one of those dogs that come in a box


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I always wanted a springer but man alive they are hyper and l don't have the energy..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

chilisi said:


> We have 2 bengals cats.


I knew a guy that had one of them, he didn't see it for weeks then one day he did some tidying and moved the sofa and it was dead and flat looking it must have been asleep and he sat on it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Milky said:


> I always wanted a springer but man alive they are hyper and l don't have the energy..


My grandad used to have one and yes you need alot of energy but can be trained easy. If you want to play fetch alday then thats the dog for u mate.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> My grandad used to have one and yes you need alot of energy but can be trained easy. If you want to play fetch alday then thats the dog for u mate.


Great dogs, mine got flattened by a car chasing a rabbit as long as everything is enclosed you'll be fine. They see a bird a rabbit anything move they chase it no matter what


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Bloody hell..
> 
> We'd definitely miss ours, they don't stop talking to us..


Cat's can talk now, are they more expensive I might get one sounds a great laugh lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> I* always wanted a springer but man alive they are hyper and l don't have the energy..*


4 years ago i stopped boxing and got lazy so i thought fckit get myself a sheep dog, we go jogging together ,he is my best mate and he keeps me alive an kickin


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Great dogs, mine got flattened by a car chasing a rabbit as long as everything is enclosed you'll be fine. They see a bird a rabbit anything move they chase it no matter what


My grandads dog was a madhead and would do that but i have been with trained gun dogs and theydnt move until their owner says to. Amazing to see dogs trained up for what they are ment to do.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> My grandads dog was a madhead and would do that but i have been with trained gun dogs and theydnt move until their owner says to. Amazing to see dogs trained up for what they are ment to do.


Yeah I agree. Can't be assed teaching mine to herd cattle or tow carts I'd look a bellend!


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Dorset olde Tyne Bulldog he's a nine stone ripped sleeping machine who snores like a chainsaw and stinks the house out.

I could not be without him he's awesome. The day he goes I will have to take about two weeks off work as it would be like losing a member of my family.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I really wanted to have an american pitbull, i would have trained him to be really vicious and walk down the road with him in my burberry cap...

When i was about fcking 12, Now i mean no offence to anybody that owns a bread of dog with a bit of a bad rep... say like a pitt or a staffy... but id pick my ozzy over any vicious, silly dog...



I bet you still think that a bloke that can win a fight is more of a man than a bloke who doesnt like fighting?

And FTR... it doesnt matter how big or hard your dog is... because if a dog went at mine id kick its fcking head off!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> I really wanted to have an american pitbull, i would have trained him to be really vicious and walk down the road with him in my burberry cap...
> 
> When i was about fcking 12, Now i mean no offence to anybody that owns a bread of dog with a bit of a bad rep... say like a pitt or a staffy... but id pick my ozzy over any vicious, silly dog...
> 
> ...


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

A real dog being? Something that makes you look tough or gangster?

To be fair all dogs are nice from the biggest chavest ones to the puffy ones. It's how they are brought up that give them their identity.

Saying this, I'm not a fan of Jack Russell's though.


----------



## Jonezy76 (Sep 13, 2013)

I've a got ****zu it was for my daughters but I wouldn't like to walk round with a staff or something similar thinking I'm hard as [email protected] like most chavs do pmsl .


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> A real dog being? Something that makes you look tough or gangster?
> 
> To be fair all dogs are nice from the biggest chavest ones to the puffy ones. It's how they are brought up that give them their identity.
> 
> Saying this, I'm not a fan of Jack Russell's though.


Bitey little cnuts.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Say what you want but when I walk my mum's chihuahua the girls come flooding in.










But personally I want a boxer.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Got a English bull terrier he's a looney


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a hybrid american bulldog he looks tough as nails but his softer then a poodle

Honestly I would never depend on him protecting me lol


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't buy into all this "real" dog thing, or getting a dog to look all tough and hard.

Truth be told, I'm not really a dog person. But I once saw a husky whilst we were out walking, and I thought they looked truly beautiful animals, so said if I ever get a dog, it'd be one of them.

So true enough, when I got hounded (see what I did there...) into getting one, that's what I got.

This is him:-



Rongo is a wrongo. We have a kind of odd couple relationship going on - think James Belushi in that film K9.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I have got a rake thin Rescue greyhound.i have had him 2 years and he is a star. The dog doesnt make the man,the man makes the dog,and thats why most " Manly dogs" are nasty violent ****holes because the people who have them have them for the wrong reasons entirely.My mate has a couple of rottweilers,they are walked 3 times a day,fed well and are brilliant with kids,now.... you take that same rotty and stick it in a flat without being walked while the chav who owns it sits in the front room all day smoking weed with his mates and only takes the dog out to look hard at night while they all tease it with sticks,you are gonna have major problems.Same for staffies,bullmastiffs etc they use these big usually expensive dogs as either status symbols or breeding machines.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Chris F said:


> I have got a rake thin Rescue greyhound.i have had him 2 years and he is a star. The dog doesnt make the man,the man makes the dog,and thats why most " Manly dogs" are nasty violent ****holes because the people who have them have them for the wrong reasons entirely.My mate has a couple of rottweilers,they are walked 3 times a day,fed well and are brilliant with kids,now.... you take that same rotty and stick it in a flat without being walked while the chav who owns it sits in the front room all day smoking weed with his mates and only takes the dog out to look hard at night while they all tease it with sticks,you are gonna have major problems.Same for staffies,bullmastiffs etc they use these big usually expensive dogs as either status symbols or breeding machines.


i agree mate its the owner not the dog. soon as a dog does something tho it the dogs fault. big dogs today aren't allowed to do what they were bred for hundreds of years ago but its what they are. i think if people have dogs they should be made to do basic courses so they can train and look after it. to many people just have dogs cuz they want one and dont do the research. a gaurd dog will naturaly gaurd, a hearding dog will heard etc. i bet people say to you oh i bet you need alot of energy for a greyhound? not the case tho greyhounds aren't hyper dogs really, well not the ones i've seen anyway.

loads of chavs round my area just drag staffies around and they all look miserable. they dress em up in those harnesses and they look tough etc.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

My dog and my wife's


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> i agree mate its the owner not the dog. soon as a dog does something tho it the dogs fault. big dogs today aren't allowed to do what they were bred for hundreds of years ago but its what they are. i think if people have dogs they should be made to do basic courses so they can train and look after it. to many people just have dogs cuz they want one and dont do the research. a gaurd dog will naturaly gaurd, a hearding dog will heard etc. i bet people say to you oh i bet you need alot of energy for a greyhound? not the case tho greyhounds aren't hyper dogs really, well not the ones i've seen anyway.
> 
> loads of chavs round my area just drag staffies around and they all look miserable. they dress em up in those harnesses and they look tough etc.


Exactly mate,its awful.And your right,my greyhound is a lazy git ,they are made for short bursts of speed,all he does is sleep,untill i had him all he had done was race,kept in a crate all day,he had never seen a staircase,never had a toy,never seen a telly,wasnt toilet trained etc,at first they are hard work,you cant let them off the lead etc as they will see something and just bolt after it and it will take you hours to get them back as they have never been trained and they will only know their original trainer.but after a while when they settle they become a great family dog.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

2 boxers Rocky and Dino.. both getting on abit now though 10 and 12


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

My boy Bruce, the mrs actually wanted this breed not me since she watched turner & hooch as a kid.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Everybody knows that real men have a cat.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Everybody knows that real men have a cat.
> 
> :thumbup1:


True True  I have 4 of those evil cold blooded murdering killers


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

10 stone of hairy **** Rottweiler here

... I also have a dog


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chris F said:


> True True  I have 4 of those evil cold blooded murdering killers


4 cats and a greyhound? I am surprised the greyhound hasn't ate them yet.

You're right about greyhounds though, they were part of our family life when I was younger. Very placid and laid back until they see something small and furry running, or if they hear it squeaking!!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> My boy Bruce, the mrs actually wanted this breed not me since she watched turner & hooch as a kid.


Could come in handy for the mma ground work having such a big dog...its not easy pinning the ****ers down and keeping them there,av tried it before,i ended up more tired than him lol


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Cant stand all the idiots with staffs. Is it just a Liverpool thing? Every hoodied up wanna be gangster 13yr old has a staff or mastiff that they cant control these days. Feel sorry for the dogs, the leash is on the wrong animal..

Shar Pei's are the best though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Could come in handy for the mma ground work having such a big dog...its not easy pinning the ****ers down and keeping them there,av tried it before,i ended up more tired than him lol


He knows how to get out of a triangle and back mount with him flattened out :lol: and you can see him working on his RNC technique there lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I've got a Dalmation and my Mrs is hot so I can't really call her a dog.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Cant stand all the idiots with staffs. Is it just a Liverpool thing? Every hoodied up wanna be gangster 13yr old has a staff or mastiff that they cant control these days. Feel sorry for the dogs, the leash is on the wrong animal..


They are an accesory these days mate. Hoody, bottle of frosty jack, knife and a staffy. No off license is complete without one tied up outside anymore. Sad that such a nice breed of dog gets to become that.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 4 cats and a greyhound? I am surprised the greyhound hasn't ate them yet.
> 
> You're right about greyhounds though, they were part of our family life when I was younger. Very placid and laid back until they see something small and furry running, or if they hear it squeaking!!


Yeah hehe,he was small animal tested before he came, i think they get a cat near them or something and if they go beserk then they cant be homed with cats.Rabbits tho are another matter,i live in the middle of nowhere so when i let him off his lead at night he will bolt if he sees one. Racing instinct i suppose


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Labrador is the ultimate breed of dog for me. Cannot wait to get a place of my own so I can get one and call it Seymour...

My sister has a fox terrier/poodle cross breed and he is an absolute nutter, funniest dog I have ever met. Love all dogs.


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

I had a Japanese akita would love to have another but with working shifts would be unfair on the dog to be alone for long periods


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

My Ronnie 17 month Bullie very nice dog ....

http://i40.tinypic.com/30coa5t.jpg


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I've got a Dalmation and my Mrs is hot so I can't really call her a dog.


Thats one breed that doesnt give a fcuk!! My ol gran had one and it was impossible to train, lovely dog but did what it wanted when it wanted!

I liked her :thumbup1:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

harrison180 said:


> im on about just latley i see more men walkin dogs like paris hilton puts in her handbag. yorkies, pugs etc. im not really a staffy fan but atleast they have something to them. not many guys walk with dogs above knee height anymore.


Thinking outside the box maybe it's because his family, including children, chose the pet dog and he's comfortable in his own sexuality and committed to his family to walk it.

I think one of the biggest problems with people and pets these days is that men think they have to own the biggest, maddest dog to 'prove' their sexuality or whatever other crap they're trying to display to other males.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> 10 stone of hairy **** Rottweiler here
> 
> ... I also have a dog


Why do you let him get so fat a rottie shouldn't be 10 stone


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Shadow said:


> Thinking outside the box maybe it's because his family, including children, chose the pet dog and he's comfortable in his own sexuality and committed to his family to walk it.
> 
> I think one of the biggest problems with people and pets these days is that men think they have to own the biggest, maddest dog to 'prove' their sexuality or whatever other crap they're trying to display to other males.


I think with me i just big animals that i dont need to be soft with. Every dog was bred for a purpose eg greyhounds race, dobermans gaurd and bull mastifs were and are still used for bull and bear baiting. They have to be big strong dogs.

Tbh i find that the little dogs are the most aggresive. They always bark and look like they want to bite you but because they cant do as much damage they arent taken seriously. A yorkie bite and a rottie bite are two different things.

The chavs walk round thinking their tough with their dogs etc.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Why do you let him get so fat a rottie shouldn't be 10 stone


Biggest rottie i ever saw and the bloke must of been giving it steroids to get that big was at a dog kennels and he was the owners gaurd dog. He was huge and all muscle. Ive never seen a rottie like it before or since. Definetly wasnt natural.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Biggest rottie i ever saw and the bloke must of been giving it steroids to get that big was at a dog kennels and he was the owners gaurd dog. He was huge and all muscle. Ive never seen a rottie like it before or since. Definetly wasnt natural.


Sorry if he was a mate of yours but you have to be a bit of a bell to juice up a dog!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> He knows how to get out of a triangle and back mount with him flattened out :lol: and you can see him working on his RNC technique there lol


Can just imagine your next pre fight entrance video mate 'My names John Aldridge fighting out of kent,looking forward to this fight,feeling really good,trainings been going well...its mainly consisted of me rolling round on my living room floor with my dog while my lass watches corrie trying to get him in a triangle while evading his nasty rear naked choke' :lol:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Why do you let him get so fat a rottie shouldn't be 10 stone


I wouldnt of thought 10 stone for a rottie was fat...my corso is already 9 stone at just over a year old and he certainly aint fat...always thought rotties were bigger built than corso's.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> I wouldnt of thought 10 stone for a rottie was fat...my corso is already 9 stone at just over a year old and he certainly aint fat...always thought rotties were bigger built than corso's.


My vet owns male rotties he told me no male should be over 55-60kg really, books and other sources back this up too. I see so many fat rotties, they literally are eating machines. I wanted a corso opted for a rottie, they're bigger though mate a female corso is about the same size as a male rottie IIRC


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Sorry if he was a mate of yours but you have to be a bit of a bell to juice up a dog!


I dont know the guy mate. I used to work in a bedroom factory and had to go to a kennels to help fit a room. This was not a family pet tho he was hugeeee and toned up lol im not exagerating. He was kept behined a metal gate which didnt really look strong enuff to hold this beast.

Whats your opinion on this mate? Rotties tails long or cut short?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I dont know the guy mate. I used to work in a bedroom factory and had to go to a kennels to help fit a room. This was not a family pet tho he was hugeeee and toned up lol im not exagerating. He was kept behined a metal gate which didnt really look strong enuff to hold this beast.
> 
> Whats your opinion on this mate? Rotties tails long or cut short?


I've never agreed with tail docking really, its one of the dogs main ways of expressing itself its akin to not allowing a human to smile or frown for example, working dogs well that's different perhaps. My rottie and boxer both have their tails. I find it odd, 'right darling lets go out and get a family pet', 'ok dear lets go but remember we have to maim he before we bring him home the little tinker'


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got a ridgeback and a black great dane


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I've never agreed with tail docking really, its one of the dogs main ways of expressing itself its akin to not allowing a human to smile or frown for example, working dogs well that's different perhaps. My rottie and boxer both have their tails. I find it odd, 'right darling lets go out and get a family pet', 'ok dear lets go but remember we have to maim he before we bring him home the little tinker'


Not a fan then mate lol? I like the look of rotties with docked tails but i think its just cuz they always have had them till recently. Not sure how they do it im guessin and hoping its just a quick visit to the vets and the nornal dog owners dont do it themselves.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Not a fan then mate lol? I like the look of rotties with docked tails but i think its just cuz they always have had them till recently. Not sure how they do it im guessin and hoping its just a quick visit to the vets and the nornal dog owners dont do it themselves.


Vets don't do it anymore really, well they're not supposed to, you can still get it done it certain circles I'm told, I thought my boxer would look odd having a tail having always seen them without, you miss out on so much of the dogs mayhem without their tail, glad he has his.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> My vet owns male rotties he told me no male should be over 55-60kg really, books and other sources back this up too. I see so many fat rotties, they literally are eating machines. I wanted a corso opted for a rottie, they're bigger though mate a female corso is about the same size as a male rottie IIRC


Aye mate your right,theres alot of fat rotties about ive seen a few myself,some dogs can get away with eating extra food but with rotts it seems you really have to watch their weight.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tough enough or you? :lol:

https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/17184_10200205873847961_1314965735_n.jpg


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Not happy gorgeous yorkies got dissed by the op tut. :nono:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Not happy gorgeous yorkies got dissed by the op tut. :nono:


Just not my cup of tea that all didnt mean anythin by it . How many have you got?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Just not my cup of tea that all didnt mean anythin by it . How many have you got?


Lol I know they arnt a mans dog but these little lighters were once working dogs for the miners u know, had workers! Just the one. She's a natural blonde and yes she wears coats in winter


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Originally Posted by harrison180

Not a fan then mate lol? I like the look of rotties with docked tails but i think its just cuz they always have had them till recently. Not sure how they do it im guessin and hoping its just a quick visit to the vets and the nornal dog owners dont do it themselves.

Vets don't do it anymore really, well they're not supposed to, you can still get it done it certain circles I'm told, I thought my boxer would look odd having a tail having always seen them without, you miss out on so much of the dogs mayhem without their tail, glad he has his.

I think only recognised breeders are allowed to get dogs tails ( rotties anyhow ) docked , with the vets discretion. Im sure thats correct


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Ive a weirmariner and rottie at the moment. After a south african mastiff , boerboel for my next dog.......going to call him ...CONAN !! mrs aint happy with that though !!


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

just on a side note has anyone seen ifbb pro frank mcgraths dog abbie? shes a little teacup terrier now that must be something to see :laugh:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Why do you let him get so fat a rottie shouldn't be 10 stone


He's just a large dog. He's not overweight apparently (according to the vets) he's just physically a large dog


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> He's just a large dog. He's not overweight apparently (according to the vets) he's just physically a large dog


Cool as long as your not a feeder, KFC'ing him up


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Cool as long as your not a feeder, KFC'ing him up


He'd bloody love it if I was! His dad was even bigger. Mountain of a dog


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

me and my dog :whistling:

http://www.timdowns.net/Less_than_Dead_images/Huge_dog.bmp


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> He'd bloody love it if I was! His dad was even bigger. Mountain of a dog


I've got a boxer who's fussy and stay ripped all year round, and she eats spiders, dady longlegs her own spew cow sh!t, you name it she eats it


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

HammerHarris said:


> Originally Posted by harrison180
> 
> Not a fan then mate lol? I like the look of rotties with docked tails but i think its just cuz they always have had them till recently. Not sure how they do it im guessin and hoping its just a quick visit to the vets and the nornal dog owners dont do it themselves.
> 
> ...


I know you dont see any puppies or young rotties with docked tails now so you could be right. Affects their spine i belive but my mrs dogs tail was docked as a puppy when they rescued him and he is fine spine wise.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

HJL said:


> me and my dog :whistling:
> 
> http://www.timdowns.net/Less_than_Dead_images/Huge_dog.bmp


Lol he needs to lay off your bulking diet mate . Great looking dog.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Had a rottie a couple of years back. Great dog


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

I think rule of the thumb to check if most dogs are over / under weight. Being able to see a rib cage - tends to be under weight . Not able to see the rib cage but can feel it is a good weight . Not able to see the rib cage or feel it.........Time for the clenbuterol. Sorry if i sound a know all , just love my dogs


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

.Too many people started docking their dogs tails and to be honest they didn`t have a clue where to dock them . ( hence may well cause serious injury ) How many boxers did you see etc ...you see 1 with a tail 1" , next boxer it was 2" . Years ago there was reasons for docking tails ( farming etc ) but in the end it ended up people doing it to whatever dog they chose too. All for their own appearance. .


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

HammerHarris said:


> I think rule of the thumb to check if most dogs are over / under weight. Being able to see a rib cage - tends to be under weight . Not able to see the rib cage but can feel it is a good weight . Not able to see the rib cage or feel it.........Time for the clenbuterol. Sorry if i sound a know all , just love my dogs


The people who my mrs got the mastiff from only fed him that webox stuff when he was a puppy and never used to feed him often. 6 years older he is a huge heavy beast of a thing who is convinced he is still a little puppy lol. We had our usual fight over the setee earlier and i just about won with a good old headlock haha. Which took a while to get him in cuz he sat on me . Great dog tho .


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

My nan years back had 6 english mastiffs ( couple of them show dogs ) very imtimidating but soft as f&^%. 18 stone but god they was fun . Iused to walk them with my grandad , he had 3 of these bears and i had the 1 , so strong !! Until i took superdrol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Have to say my rottie was big even for a rottie. But was a real softie with my girls.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Andy , my rotties quite small , soft and playful in the house.....but outside he turns on protective mode , no dogs dare go near him....i love it !!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

HammerHarris said:


> Hey Andy , my rotties quite small , soft and playful in the house.....but outside he turns on protective mode , no dogs dare go near him....i love it !!!


Yeah mine was very protective of my girls when we were out. He came running down the garden when I called him one time, jumped at me and took me clean off my feet :lol:


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Haha they are the best dogs. Im probably not a good example of a dog owner really, hes vicious when i walk him....and theres me with a hoody on !!

I always walk my dogs away from everyone ( 30 / 40 feet if poss ) yet you always get some plumhead who lets his dog run over to mine , risking losing an ear ..yet they have the cheek to grumble when ive gone out of my way. Sure theres many who think the same as me !! Should have a uk muscle dog walk


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

near me ive a woman who walks others peoples dogs , sometimes about 10 / 15 dogs all out of control...... does my head in! Imagine the look if some of the uk muscle crew was walking theirs !!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I was walking my dog across a local field on the lead. When this bloke with a small dog came towards me with it off the lead. this dog kept nipping my dogs legs so I asked him to put it on it's lead. All he said was "cant your dog fight it's own battles" The next thing the lead came off and the small dog was tossed aside screaming like it' owner.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I've got a boxer who's fussy and stay ripped all year round, and she eats spiders, dady longlegs her own spew cow sh!t, you name it she eats it


lol i have a boxer and it eats cow **** too. it wont eat bread or chocolate though.


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

I got this puppy Rottweiler this week. He's 5 weeks old now and parents were monsters. Cant wait till he's full grown, get to walk a real dog!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

JKHT said:


> I got this puppy Rottweiler this week. He's 5 weeks old now and parents were monsters. Cant wait till he's full grown, get to walk a real dog!!
> 
> View attachment 137650


Enjoy mate. Takes me back.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

mygym said:


> Silent killer!
> 
> She never barks growls just eats any living animal she can get at!


Not even at a full moon? :whistling:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

welbeck said:


> Not even at a full moon? :whistling:


Didn't say she didn't howl!

Sounds like shes talking when she gets going


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Not a fan then mate lol? I like the look of rotties with docked tails but i think its just cuz they always have had them till recently. Not sure how they do it im guessin and hoping its just a quick visit to the vets and the nornal dog owners dont do it themselves.


I think it's a bit ruff, too - the notion of putting your pet that you supposedly love, through surgery (however minor) that is purely elective cosmetic surgery?

Not buying that at all from anybody who'd call themselves a dog lover.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My mums "real" dogs (lily and Bruno)










And my little killer (dexter)


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

bigginhoose said:


> View attachment 137558
> 
> 
> My dog and my wife's


 Lol that is the cutest thing ever


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Lol that is the cutest thing ever


Haha very protective of him


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

My dog


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

In my experience the is an inverse relationship between the toughness of the person and the size of the dog, given my dogs are massive that makes me a pussy.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

skinnnyfat said:


> In my experience the is an inverse relationship between the toughness of the person and the size of the dog, given my dogs are massive that makes me a pussy.


This is definitely true!!!!


----------



## Tomkc (Mar 5, 2013)

Ive got a rotweiller which i imagine you'd class as a real dog... but i got her cause i like the breed not a status symbol, shes 10 months old and the softest lump out there and often bossed around by "fluffy rats" haha


----------



## Tomkc (Mar 5, 2013)

Its illegal to dock tails now... no vet will do it for you, rotties look better with a tail anyway lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@IGotTekkers

Hows it going with him mate ? You was having problems a while ago wasnt you ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @IGotTekkers
> 
> Hows it going with him mate ? You was having problems a while ago wasnt you ?


Shes been tons better mate, really upped her discipline, i didnt realise until my mate who owns her big sister told me that all of her actions were dominant, she thought she was top dog and that was why she was being a cvnt. I didnt even see it. Now as soon she displays any dominant behavior i pin her to the floor by her throat. Sounds harsh but its was needed. Shes become a completely different dog in a matter of days. Its quite incredible. Still got the odd issue but nothing a bit of time wont sort out 

The cat even walked past her today and she didnt chase it 

shes still no good with other dogs though, i took her to my mates as he was gonna keep her for the weekend so she could have some good interaction with his neo and great dane.. it didnt go well, was like a warzone! We all shat ourselves as these monsters went at it for 10 or 15 minutes :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Shes been tons better mate, really upped her discipline, i didnt realise until my mate who owns her big sister told me that all of her actions were dominant, she thought she was top dog and that was why she was being a cvnt. I didnt even see it. Now as soon she displays any dominant behavior i pin her to the floor by her throat. Sounds harsh but its was needed. Shes become a completely different dog in a matter of days. Its quite incredible. Still got the odd issue but nothing a bit of time wont sort out
> 
> The cat even walked past her today and she didnt chase it


I learnt that with my rottie mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Shes been tons better mate, really upped her discipline, i didnt realise until my mate who owns her big sister told me that all of her actions were dominant, she thought she was top dog and that was why she was being a cvnt. I didnt even see it. Now as soon she displays any dominant behavior i pin her to the floor by her throat. Sounds harsh but its was needed. Shes become a completely different dog in a matter of days. Its quite incredible. Still got the odd issue but nothing a bit of time wont sort out
> 
> The cat even walked past her today and she didnt chase it
> 
> shes still no good with other dogs though, i took her to my mates as he was gonna keep her for the weekend so she could have some good interaction with his neo and great dane.. it didnt go well, was like a warzone! We all shat ourselves as these monsters went at it for 10 or 15 minutes :lol:


Thats wicked news mate !!!

I used to pin bruce at first but it didnt work with him, he was just getting better at fighting from his back :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

JRT and a staffie x lab..

I OWN my village now :cool2:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

lukeee said:


> JRT and a staffie x lab..
> 
> I OWN my village now :cool2:


Pics please!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Shes been tons better mate, really upped her discipline, i didnt realise until my mate who owns her big sister told me that all of her actions were dominant, she thought she was top dog and that was why she was being a cvnt. I didnt even see it. Now as soon she displays any dominant behavior i pin her to the floor by her throat. Sounds harsh but its was needed. Shes become a completely different dog in a matter of days. Its quite incredible. Still got the odd issue but nothing a bit of time wont sort out
> 
> The cat even walked past her today and she didnt chase it
> 
> shes still no good with other dogs though, i took her to my mates as he was gonna keep her for the weekend so she could have some good interaction with his neo and great dane.. it didnt go well, was like a warzone! We all shat ourselves as these monsters went at it for 10 or 15 minutes :lol:


A good tip IMO is to display dominance all the time to begin with. Ignore them when u come in the house, only fuss on your terms, walk through them so they have to move out the way, things like that.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

My greyhound now wears nappies at night. REAL man's dog right here


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

resten said:


> My greyhound now wears nappies at night. REAL man's dog right here


Ahahahahahahahaha. You dont let it on the pvc sheets then no?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ahahahahahahahaha. You dont let it on the pvc sheets then no?


My fetish doesn't work that way :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

But it takes away from the humor of a big guy walking a small dog...just like real men wear pink? come on man, it's not Sparta for f*ck sake!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> i've got a fukin inbread mut named Hugo....he's a legend.
> 
> u feel a real man walking about with you're chav tastic staffie?...bet u still wear a bomber jacket too ya fukin half wit


OI you calling all staffies chav dogs?? Be carefull friend mines a real princess its the owners!!


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

I got Jack Russells and they are real...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> OI you calling all staffies chav dogs?? Be carefull friend mines a real princess its the owners!!


for the most part..yes, lol. although theres obviously the exceptions (you're fine self for example). i recon if u were to shoot everychav & his staffy...the population of stafs would drop by 75%

agree 100% its the owners....altho again...there are particular breeds that are 'dangerous' by nature (not staffies)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Shame staffies have a chav reputation, they are such an amazing and interesting breed. So loveable and loyal. They are proper people dogs.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lol @ people who buy dogs for a hard man status. Who cares!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

The L Man said:


> lol @ people who buy dogs for a hard man status. Who cares!


I have a pug does that make me hard mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got a terrifying dogue de Bordeaux called Lola. she'll rip your throat out


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Shame staffies have a chav reputation, they are such an amazing and interesting breed. So loveable and loyal. They are proper people dogs.


I think they're belting dogs. I have a few friends who have them and they are probably the friendliest dogs I've met.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

lee85 said:


> But it takes away from the humor of a big guy walking a small dog...just like real men wear pink? come on man, it's not Sparta for f*ck sake!


Agree with this^^

Who in their right mind judges whether you're a man or not by the size of your dog lol. I like big dogs but, I bought a Yorkshire Terrier recently purely because I wasn't comfortable having a big dog round my 5 year old. Kids do all sorts of stupid stuff like pulling tails and ears. The sort of stuff that'll test a dogs temper.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> for the most part..yes, lol. although theres obviously the exceptions (you're fine self for example). i recon if u were to shoot everychav & his staffy...the population of stafs would drop by 75%
> 
> agree 100% its the owners....altho again...there are particular breeds that are 'dangerous' by nature (not staffies)


Too true my friend, although I do feel sorry for there breed as they are targeted as rough chav dogs when they are by nature one of the most friendly, loyal and obedient breeds you could ask for. I wouldn't leave mine outside of a shop due to the fact shes also worth a bit of money. Hate seeing dogs tied up outside shops makes me angry go to the shop on your own? Leave the dog at home!!! Walk the dog somewhere else!!


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

No batteries in mine..


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a Bullmastiff dog he's a big bear.. and a Dogue de Bordeaux Bitch who is 4mths old and weighs nearly 4 stone already .. I love both of them


----------

